# Marbled Gecko Care Sheet



## Tyloop (Jun 26, 2016)

Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) Care

General: Marbled Geckos are a small nocturnal gecko reaching about 7 cm, they are native to southern Australia. Marbled geckos are popular as captive lizards as they do not require a license (in some states), are cheap to buy and are very easy to care for.





Distribution map

*Heating:* Marbled geckos do not require any heating at all especially if kept inside, the ambient air temperature inside your house is usually fine, although a small area of the tank bottom may have a heat mat or a low wattage heat bulb (25w-50w) can be provided in order to keep them more active during winter, breeding animals should be cooled in winter to incite natural behaviours. although they prefer a dryer enclosure when compared to rainforest species slight humidity should be maintained by providing a water bowl and lightly spraying their enclosure 1-2 times a week, this can help prevent sloughing (shedding) problems.

-No heating needed
-Subtle heat can be provided
-Humidity must be maintained

*Enclosure:* Marbled geckos are arboreal and therefore require a vertically orientated enclosure with branches, fake plants or other suitable climbing structures. I would recommend any 30 wide-30 deep-45cm high terrarium to suit up to three geckos as long as it has ventilation and is escape proof. Remember they can climb glass!

- high enclosure
- climbing structures
- escape proof


*Accessories**:* Provide at least one small -They like to squeeze into gaps- hide for each enclosure inhabitant. Purpose built reptile hides can be used however bark, wood even some plants also make excellent hides. At least a small water bowl should always be provided. Most substrates are applicable: coco/coir peat can be used or fine sand, a mix of coco peat and sand is my preference, any other natural substrate that will not affect the geckos respiratory or digestive system could potentially be used. Dusty or toxic substrates such as pine chips can cause respiratory problems and coarse grain sand or gravel can cause impaction thus I would avoid these.

-Provide hides
-Most substates can be used

*Feeding:* Small crickets are my choice of staple food for marbled geckos as woodies are good at escaping and can be hard for them to catch and mealworms are fatty and have been reported to eat through the stomachs of lizards or cause impaction. Relative size crickets can be fed -dusted with calcium most feeds- about 1-2 times a week and only feed again when all of the crickets are eaten. If you wish to mix up their diet, they will eat: moths or small spiders caught from the wild, however, they will not eat any other hard shelled, aggressive, toxic or large prey such as millipedes or slaters. Be aware that feeding collected insects could result in infection by parasites, in saying that I have never encountered this issue.

- Crickets are ideal
- Should be dusted with a calcium supplement

*Other:* Some things to keep in mind when considering acquiring a marbled gecko include: 


They are nocturnal and would suit someone who is awake during the lizards active period.



They will tolerate some handling however it will cause stress and should only happen if necessary. They are not handleable animals.



It is illegal to keep any wild native animal, If you have caught one carefully release it where you found it and if you are still interested in keeping Marbled geckos acquire a suitable enclosure and buy an animal from a licenced breeder or store.

*Conclusion:* Marbled geckos make great easy to care for pets, and I highly recommend them because they are wonderful, secretive and fascinating creatures. Read around on more care sheets for more information to ensure you have sound information, as this care sheet is based on my own experience and knowledge which may differ to that of yours or others.



- - - Updated - - -

G'day
this is my first care sheet sorry for putting it in here I dont know how to make a new thread

tell me what you think, this is only a draft


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jul 1, 2016)

ok so you are wrong you need a licence for ANY native reptile no matter what. At least in NSW. care sheet is good but id give them small amount of heat


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 1, 2016)

You don't need a permit for them in SA.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Jul 1, 2016)

No licence needed in Vic.


----------



## Wally (Jul 1, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> ok so you are wrong you need a licence for ANY native reptile no matter what. At least in NSW. care sheet is good but id give them small amount of heat



Please stop dishing out advice unless you're completely satisfied it's correct. You *do not *need a licence for every reptile available to keep across Australian states.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jul 2, 2016)

But you would in nsw, qld and I'd assume wa if they're even available, being so exotic and all..


----------



## Tyloop (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah,

Thats fair enough, I will say "you do not need a licence in victoria, however you should check your own state's licensing."

Thank you for the feedback I very much appreciate it!


----------

